# Why do greyhounds need special collars



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I know it's to do with the length of their neck and shape of their head. But I just wanted to check if this is correct.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Any dog that has a neck that is prone to injury either because of the shape or size, shouldn't be on an ordinary flat collar and lead. Sight hound collars are wide and flat so they don't put a lot of pressure on one small area. Some toy breeds are better off on harnesses, they are much more delicate and prone to injury, as I found out during a discussion a couple of years ago about heelwork and the use of harnesses/collars - I don't agree with harnesses on many dogs, but from what I was told I think there are definitely exceptions to this.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

My staff has a harness has he hardly has a neck! He is a beef cake!! I can't believe how much he has filled out this last month!! My baby has all grown up!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

It is because with them having such long slender necks a normal collar could easily damage their necks if they pulled. Also because of the shape of their heads you will find a lot of them can slip out of a normal collar. Mine mostly wear martingale collars and as they find them harder to get off although my whippet Amber has managed to slip hers off.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Durrrr!!!! Special collars for special dogs..........................obviously.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Was I the only person opening this thread hoping for a punch line?


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I prefer martingales to the classic leather shaped collars, there's a little more forgiveness in the material collars, I feel.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

All I ever see is plain brown ones, Id want a colourful one. Please tell me I'll be able to find one. As if not I may just have to get my paint brush out ha


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Dober said:


> Was I the only person opening this thread hoping for a punch line?


Really? Why?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> All I ever see is plain brown ones, Id want a colourful one. Please tell me I'll be able to find one. As if not I may just have to get my paint brush out ha


Joemeister has a black one.

If you want a colourful collar you're better off getting a Martingale type.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> Joemeister has a black one.
> 
> If you want a colourful collar you're better off getting a Martingale type.


Well I have plenty of time to look around as I won't be getting one for a while. Should be going to the iggie championships and London pet sho this year. Then crufts next year. So I'll have a good hunt ha


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

chester has a plain black one..i keep looking for a new one, but nothing catches my eye


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> chester has a plain black one..i keep looking for a new one, but nothing catches my eye


If anything has stars on it ITS MINE! Haha


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

You can get coloured leather hound collars in all budgets and fabric martingales give lots of choice. I use both types, leather is more durable but prefer martingales for style and there more adjustable to get the best fit.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> If anything has stars on it ITS MINE! Haha


Italian Greyhound Star-Studded Collar - Italian Greyhound Leads, Collars & Harnesses - Italian Greyhounds

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Italian Greyhound Star-Studded Collar - Italian Greyhound Leads, Collars & Harnesses - Italian Greyhounds
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I have bookmarked it for future reference


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

2Hounds said:


> You can get coloured leather hound collars in all budgets and fabric martingales give lots of choice. I use both types, leather is more durable but prefer martingales for style and there more adjustable to get the best fit.


I'm a sucker for a bright coloured collar ha


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> I'm a sucker for a bright coloured collar ha


p-etiquette do some nice coloured leather collars in iggie sizes, bit pricier but should last at least.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

I want to get Maple this gold collar 
Diamante Whippet Dog Collars Pit Bull Greyhound Pet Dog Collars | eBay


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

omg! i must have one of these!!!

Stars and Swarovski Crystal Greyhound Collar


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Celtic Hound Collars - Decorated leather collars for all shapes of hound - Celtichound

A link for you.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Stellabelly said:


> Celtic Hound Collars - Decorated leather collars for all shapes of hound - Celtichound
> 
> A link for you.


  

STOP IT!!!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

A word of advise if you are thinking of getting an iggie don't be tempted to buy a collar until you actually have one. The reason for this is their necks vary so much in size mine range from Micca who has a 6" neck to Buck who has a 9" neck.

Also from experience the collars that are sold on ebay as iggie collars are often very big. We bought one for Willow who is an iggie cross and not far off as big as a small whippet and it is too big for him my whippet bitches wear it. Also my iggies prefer to walk on harnesses than collars.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Freyja said:


> A word of advise if you are thinking of getting an iggie don't be tempted to buy a collar until you actually have one. The reason for this is their necks vary so much in size mine range from Micca who has a 6" neck to Buck who has a 9" neck.
> 
> Also from experience the collars that are sold on ebay as iggie collars are often very big. We bought one for Willow who is an iggie cross and not far off as big as a small whippet and it is too big for him my whippet bitches wear it. Also my iggies prefer to walk on harnesses than collars.


Yer I was thinking much more about using a harness than just a lead attached to there collar


----------



## Hippychick67 (Sep 13, 2015)

MrRustyRead said:


> All I ever see is plain brown ones, Id want a colourful one. Please tell me I'll be able to find one. As if not I may just have to get my paint brush out ha


There is a shop called "Bag End" in Padstow, Cornwall UK where he will make a leather Greyhound or Whippet collar to size/ colour/ pattern specification and send it to you the same price as a plain one! I will try and find the address.


----------



## Sally's Mum (Aug 27, 2015)

Found this link on the internet which has a huge range of colourful greyhoudn and lurcher collars. Was actually thinking of getting one for my dog Sally even though she is not this breed as they may be more supportive.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1908...ICEP3.0.0-L&ff14=122&viphx=1&ops=true&ff13=80

Not sure if this link will work but if you search gryhound collars on ebay you should find it.


----------

